# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Turqia deri në vitin 2040 përsëri do të mbisundojë në rajon

## Vista

Turqia filloi ta përforcojë fuqinë në rajon dhe deri në vitin 2040 do të jetë super fuqia e vetme ne atë rajon dhe do të ketë pushtet ndaj vendeve të Perandorisë së mëparshme osmane, sipas parashikimit të udhëheqësit të agjencisë joqeveritare amerikane për hulumtime strategjike Stratfor, Xhorxh Fridman, cituar nga gazeta Sabah.

Gazeta thekson se është e domosdoshme ti përkushtohet vëmendje këtij parashikimi, duke marrë parasysh se Fridman është udhëheqës i një nga qendrat më të rëndësishme për hulumtime strategjike në SHBA dhe është i afërt me Pentagonin.

Që tani mund ti shihni gjurmët e sundimit të cilat Turqia do ti ndërtojë në rajonin e Perandorisë së dikurshme osmane, theksoi Fridman.

Ai pohon se ky proces tashmë ka filluar. Sipas tij, sa i përket vendeve islamike në rajon, ndikimi i Turqisë në ato vende pa ndërprerë po rritet dhe ajo ka filluat madje edhe të dominojë në rajon.

Fridman shton se Turqia po zhvillon lidhje me Shqipërinë dhe me Serbinë në Ballkan, ndërsa në Kaukaz ka ndërtuar aleancë të fuqishme me Gjeorgjinë dhe me Azerbejxhanin.

Ai vlerëson se Turqia ka dy veti karakteristike - ka ekonomi të gjallë dhe armatë shumë të fuqishme. Sipas tij, tani Turqia e ka ekonominë e 17-të, sipas madhësisë në botë, ndërsa sipas parashikimeve të tij, deri në vitin 2020 do të afrohet deri në vendin e 10-të sipas këtij treguesi.

Përparësia më e rëndësishme e Turqisë, sipas Fridman, është struktura e saj gjeografike. Udhëheqësi i agjencisë joqeveritare amerikane për hulumtime strategjike Stratfor mendon se Turqia posedon gjithçka është e domosdoshme, për tu bërë fuqi rajonale dhe në rajon nuk ka vend tjetër të tillë. (Shqip)

----------


## alibaba

Mendoj se duhet të bëjmë çmos të afrohemi me shqiptarët e Turqisë, t'i ndihmojmë t'a ruajnë identitetin, dhe t'i largojmë sa më shumë nga feja.

Komuniteti shqiptar në Turqi, nëse arrihen këto që thashë, paraqet një "pykë" potenciale për të çarë mes për mes Turqinë.

Turqia ka rreth 60 milion banor. Prej këtyre kemi 5 milion shqiptarë që flasin shqip, 14 milion kurd, 3 milion boshnjakë, dmth vetëm me këto popuj numri i turqve zbret në 38 milion, pale edhe sa pakica tjera kombtare ka Turqia.

----------


## Vista

> Mendoj se duhet të bëjmë çmos të afrohemi me shqiptarët e Turqisë, t'i ndihmojmë t'a ruajnë identitetin, dhe t'i largojmë sa më shumë nga feja.
> 
> Komuniteti shqiptar në Turqi, nëse arrihen këto që thashë, paraqet një "pykë" potenciale për të çarë mes për mes Turqinë.
> 
> Turqia ka rreth 60 milion banor. Prej këtyre kemi 5 milion shqiptarë që flasin shqip, 14 milion kurd, 3 milion boshnjakë, dmth vetëm me këto popuj numri i turqve zbret në 38 milion, pale edhe sa pakica tjera kombtare ka Turqia.


Ska kuptim kjo qe thua ti , dot kishte kuptim nese ti si shqiptar dot ishe me i fuqishem se ata shqiptar qe jan andej , ata kan kriju jet komode andej dhe sdojn ta prishin at rahatllek dhe te hyjn ne luft me ato vendas qe i kan prit aty.

Pastaj Turqia ka 72 milion banor , 5 milion shqiptar eshte shifer e rritur , mendoj se ka rreth 3 milion shqiptar dhe 3 milion boshnjak , krejt cka mund te bejm eshte qe ti ndihmojm ato njerez andej qe te mbahen si shqiptar dhe jo per ti perdor kunder shtetit turk , por per ti perdor me i forcu lidhjet dhe qe shteti turk me na ndihmu karshi fqinjve.

----------


## extreme

me Turqin tashme jemi aleat tu fuqishem .

----------


## Sokol234

Po re po ne ate kra fli ti.

----------


## white-knight

> Ska kuptim kjo qe thua ti , dot kishte kuptim nese ti si shqiptar dot ishe me i fuqishem se ata shqiptar qe jan andej , ata kan kriju jet komode andej dhe sdojn ta prishin at rahatllek dhe te hyjn ne luft me ato vendas qe i kan prit aty.


Kane te pakten nje shkolle shqipe qe po jetokan ne kete "komoditet". Cfare kupton me fjalen komoditet ti? Te qenit turk?

----------


## chino

> Turqia filloi ta përforcojë fuqinë në rajon dhe deri në vitin 2040 do të jetë super fuqia e vetme ne atë rajon dhe do të ketë pushtet ndaj vendeve të Perandorisë së mëparshme osmane, sipas parashikimit të udhëheqësit të agjencisë joqeveritare amerikane për hulumtime strategjike Stratfor, Xhorxh Fridman, cituar nga gazeta Sabah.
> 
> Gazeta thekson se është e domosdoshme ti përkushtohet vëmendje këtij parashikimi, duke marrë parasysh se Fridman është udhëheqës i një nga qendrat më të rëndësishme për hulumtime strategjike në SHBA dhe është i afërt me Pentagonin.
> 
> Që tani mund ti shihni gjurmët e sundimit të cilat Turqia do ti ndërtojë në rajonin e Perandorisë së dikurshme osmane, theksoi Fridman.
> 
> Ai pohon se ky proces tashmë ka filluar. Sipas tij, sa i përket vendeve islamike në rajon, ndikimi i Turqisë në ato vende pa ndërprerë po rritet dhe ajo ka filluat madje edhe të dominojë në rajon.
> 
> Fridman shton se Turqia po zhvillon lidhje me Shqipërinë dhe me Serbinë në Ballkan, ndërsa në Kaukaz ka ndërtuar aleancë të fuqishme me Gjeorgjinë dhe me Azerbejxhanin.
> ...


"Kush eshte i zoti, mos i shkofte i zi moti", themi ne kosovaret. Pra nese ia arrin ketij qellimi, respekt. 

Mirepo personalisht nuk i besoj aspak ketij parashikimi. Mungojne shpjegimet, perse autori (hulumtuesi) beson se kjo gje do te ndodhe. E tera qe ka cekur, eshte perparesia qe Turqise i vijka nga "ekonomia e gjalle" dhe armata e fuqishme. Vije pyetja: Cka do te thote "ekonomi e gjalle"? Dhe cka "armate e fuqishme"? Kete nuk e pergjegj artikulli. Prandaj edhe nuk mund t'i kundervihet askush argumentativisht. Per kete arsye, perkunder deshires se tij te flakte per kete gje, nuk e marr seriozisht kete hulumtim. Une per vete nese shoh shtet tjeter te rrezikuar per shperberje si ajo e Jugosllavise, eshte Turqia. Nese ajo vazhdon me diskriminimin e popujve brenda saj, p.sh. te kurdeve, ajo ndodhet ne rrezik te nje lufte te hapur apo te pakten ne nje konflikt permanent ne te cilin ajo tanime vec ndodhet nje kohe te gjate. Parashikimi i rritjes se Turqise ne nje "superfuqi" permban mendimin se popujt brenda saj jane te gatshem te nenshtrohen, te pajtohen me mosperdorimin e gjuhes, lirive dhe botekuptimeve te tyre "joturke". Ky mendim per mua eshte nje nder me te paqelluaret qe i degjoj nga ndonje hulumtues deri me sot.

Pastaj vije pyetja: Cka do te thote se "Turqia do te kete pushtet ndaj vendeve te meparshme te P. Osmane"? Nenkupton kjo se p.sh. neve shqiptaret qe nga viti 2040 perseri do vershohemi nga hordhi turke? Te paguajme rregullisht "harac ne gjak"? Te paguajme "si kafire arnavuta" taksa speciale ndaj perandorise? Apo implikon "pushteti turk" thjesht nje konsultim te Turqise nga vendet e Balkanit per ceshtje te perbashketa? Duhet te shtjellohen keto terme abstrakte per te mundur te kuptojme se cfare thote ky far "hulumtuesi". Deri atehere artikulli ka folur shume, por s'ka thene asgje, intelektualisht eshte "invalid". 

.

----------


## alibaba

> Pastaj Turqia ka 72 milion banor , 5 milion shqiptar eshte shifer e rritur , mendoj se ka rreth 3 milion shqiptar dhe 3 milion boshnjak , krejt cka mund te bejm eshte qe ti ndihmojm ato njerez andej qe te mbahen si shqiptar dhe jo per ti perdor kunder shtetit turk , por per ti perdor me i forcu lidhjet dhe qe shteti turk me na ndihmu karshi fqinjve.


Harrova me thanë se përveç atyre 5 milionëve që flasin shqip janë edhe nja 15 milion tjerë që flasin turqisht.

Mos harro edhe kurdët, armenët, grekët, e shumë pakica tjera kombëtare. Turqia është kazan racash. Mjafton em shkatërrue ideologjinë dhe Turqia bje në dy gujt.

E ideologjia shkatërrohet me ideologji.

----------


## Adaes

Duhet pare njeher se si do dale Turqia nga kriza boterore e momentit,se nuk i ka punet shum mir.Kompani po falimentojne perdit,papunesia po rritet me shpejtesi,cmimet perdit e me shum po rriten.Kshuqe ky material me duket pa baza...Me kte krize per asnje vend nuk mund te behen parashikime,sidomos ne ekonomi.

----------


## DYDRINAS

Turqia ka kohe qe shihet si nje superfuqi e se ardhmes, krahas shteteve te tjera si Brazili apo India.

Turqia ka gati nje shekull pa lufte, eshte anetare e NATO-s, ka status te favorizuar me BE-ne, ka nje vendosje strategjike, ka nje popullsi qe shtohet vazhdimisht ne numer dhe llogaritet se deri ne vitin 2050 do te kete popullsine me te madhe se Rusia, ka nje popullsi me moshe te re dhe dinamike, ka nje ekonomi te zhdervjellet dhe me kosto te ulet, ka nje biznes qe i ka shtrire kthetrat, ka mbeshtetje te pakufishme nga SHBA, ka nje aleance te lakmueshme me Izraelin, ka ndikim politik ne shume shtete te Azise dhe Afrikes etj.

Kur flitet se do te mbisundoje ne rajon, kjo nuk thuhet ne kuptimin e Perandorise Osmane, por kuptohet nje ekonomi e fuqishme qe do te kete arritur te kontrolloje nje treg gjigant.

----------


## injejti

vetem greqin leta mer mjafton, bile na i hek armiqt e pas shpindes, vllezerit e shkijeve.

----------


## dardaniAU

Me vije shume mire qe shteti i Turqis do te behet nje superfuqi ne bote, keshtu qe Ne shqiptaret ne perendim kemi Ameriken e ne lindje Turqin, qka eshte knaqesi shume e madhe qe kemi miqe te fort.

----------


## Adaes

> Me vije shume mire qe shteti i Turqis do te behet nje superfuqi ne bote, keshtu qe Ne shqiptaret ne perendim kemi Ameriken e ne lindje Turqin, qka eshte knaqesi shume e madhe qe kemi miqe te fort.


Jo ke te drejte me then te drejten,te kesh miq Ameriken eshte nderi me i madh qe mund te kete nje komb...Sa gjynah vecse se Amerika po te fut hundet ne cdo aspekt te vendit tend,e spo te le te marresh frym ...

----------


## gjergj arianiti

> Jo ke te drejte me then te drejten,te kesh miq Ameriken eshte nderi me i madh qe mund te kete nje komb...Sa gjynah vecse se Amerika po te fut hundet ne cdo aspekt te vendit tend,e spo te le te marresh frym ...


Amerika eshte nje perandori.Ka pushtuar boten ekonomikisht, shume vende varen nga Amerika dhe bejne ca i thote Amerika.
Pa kthehu pak ne histori dhe shiko ca luftrash kane bere perandorite e tjera per tu ndertuar.Ca ti besh keshtu eshte ndertuar njerezimi, nqs s'do ishin amerikanet do ishin dikush tjeter.Preferoj 100 here me mire ti fusi hundet Amerika ne kete menyre, sesa sic ben dikur osmanet edhe romaket.
Amerika ka rreth 50 vjet qe ka marr kontrollin e botes dhe ne kemi 50 vjet qe kemi paqe.Nuk ka me luftra si psh L2B,L1B,luftrat e Napoleonit etj , etj.
Dhe ne fund te fundit Amerika eshte nje vend demokratik c'dokush mund te beje biznes me te ose mund te vesh atje dhe po pate tru te behesh miliarder.
E njejta gje nuk vlen per shume vende te tjera,mos renshim ne duarte e tyre thuaj.

Miqesi te sinqert mund te kete vetem midis dy njerezve dhe jo midis dy shteteve e gjithe kjo eshte politike.Le te tregohemi dinak dhe te perfitojme sa me shume nga kjo "miqesi".

----------


## Adaes

Eeeeeeh,kur do behemi ne superfuqi boterore??????  :ngerdheshje: 

Gjths edhe Amerika se ka te gjat jo,avash avash do i bie dhe asaj fuqia,si cdo superfuqie te meperparshme...

Po te thush qe Turqia do behet superfuqi ne 2040,eshte ca si shum shpejt per te tilla deklarime,duhen edhe 31 vjet deri ateher..

----------


## DoLpHiN

> Mendoj se duhet të bëjmë çmos të afrohemi me shqiptarët e Turqisë, t'i ndihmojmë t'a ruajnë identitetin, dhe t'i largojmë sa më shumë nga feja.
> 
> Komuniteti shqiptar në Turqi, nëse arrihen këto që thashë, paraqet një "pykë" potenciale për të çarë mes për mes Turqinë.
> 
> Turqia ka rreth 60 milion banor. Prej këtyre kemi 5 milion shqiptarë që flasin shqip, 14 milion kurd, 3 milion boshnjakë, dmth vetëm me këto popuj numri i turqve zbret në 38 milion, pale edhe sa pakica tjera kombtare ka Turqia.


Une kam kusherinj te afert ketu ne Stamboll dhe ne Izmir. Te dy vellezerit e gjyshes jane rritur ketu dhe jane martuar me turke. Kur erdha ne fillim u mundova ti takoja , por as qe donin tja dinin. Nuk u interesojne as te afermit e lere pastaj shqiptaret ne pergjithesi. Kur tjetri do te behet si turk nuk ke pse te lodhesh ti koken ta shqiptarizosh prap. Ndoshta thone qe jane shqiptare me origjine , por shume prej tyre as qe pyesin per Shqiperine. Hajde shikoje njehere nga afer realitetin dhe pastaj flasim. Kosovaret jane pak me ndryshe se te pakten ruajne gjuhen , po prap brezi i ri nuk do tja dije fare. Rendesi ka leku dhe vetem leku , origjines varja. 
Pastaj nuk e kuptoj se perse duhet te cahet mes per mes Turqia. Ku qendron interesi yt si shqiptar nese ndodh ashtu?

----------


## gjergj arianiti

> Mendoj se duhet të bëjmë çmos të afrohemi me shqiptarët e Turqisë, t'i ndihmojmë t'a ruajnë identitetin, dhe t'i largojmë sa më shumë nga feja.
> 
> Komuniteti shqiptar në Turqi, nëse arrihen këto që thashë, paraqet një "pykë" potenciale për të çarë mes për mes Turqinë.
> 
> Turqia ka rreth 60 milion banor. Prej këtyre kemi 5 milion shqiptarë që flasin shqip, 14 milion kurd, 3 milion boshnjakë, dmth vetëm me këto popuj numri i turqve zbret në 38 milion, pale edhe sa pakica tjera kombtare ka Turqia.


Jam dakort vetem me fjaline e pare qe shkruan,me pas jo.
Komuniteti shqiptar atje duhet te kete si qellim ndihmen e memedheut e jo shkaterrimin e vendit ku kane lindur.Turqia eshte aleatja jone tani per tani,sepse nuk jemi ne kufi dhe s'kemi gje per te ndar dhe mos _harro armiku armikut tim eshte miku im._I them keto thjeshte duke menduar te ardhmen dhe jo te kaluaren dhe duke menduar per interesat e gjithe kombit shqiptar e jo fene.
Le te behet Turqia Amerika rajonit ne le te behemi "hebrenjte" e turqise.

----------


## shoku_tanku

Kam pershtypjen se gjate ketyre diteve do te linde skenderbeu!

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Kam pershtypjen se gjate ketyre diteve do te linde skenderbeu!



Lol, ne kohen e Skenderbeut ishin te gjithe te barabarte pak a shume. E kishin te gjithe nga nje kale dhe shpate, kush dinte ti perdorte me mire fitonte. Po ne kohen tone qe te tjeret po cojne sonda dhe anije kozmike lart ne hapesire dhe ne s'kemi as buke per te ngrene. Do dali ndonje Skenderbe me brekushe dhe kallazh  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## dardaniAU

> Jo ke te drejte me then te drejten,te kesh miq Ameriken eshte nderi me i madh qe mund te kete nje komb...Sa gjynah vecse se Amerika po te fut hundet ne cdo aspekt te vendit tend,e spo te le te marresh frym ...


==================================================  ========
Eshte shume e vertet, se eshte nder i madhe me pase Ameriken shoke, por eshte edhe me nder qe amerika me u perzije gjithkund!

----------

